# which books are classics, by M.H.I. author



## billc (Jan 13, 2011)

Monster Hunter International author larry correia talks about reading and books that are classics but that really aren't that great. His insights are interesting.

http://larrycorreia.wordpress.com/

_Don&#8217;t get me started on high school English. The garbage that gets force fed to kids in the guise of education is why so many Americans do not read. We beat it out of them. We club them over the head with boring tripe that is only a classic because some professor declared it to be a classic a hundred years ago._

I&#8217;m a professional writer. I&#8217;ve made a career out of it more than 99.9% of the English majors in the US will. Because what they are being taught is mostly crap. And. They. Just. Don&#8217;t. Get. It. The education establishment hates people like me. We&#8217;re pulp. We&#8217;re trash. And at the end of the day, I will have one thousand times the readership of the most prestigious literary journal.

Afterwards, I got to thinking about it, and I want to address this some more on my blog because I&#8217;ve been thinking about this topic, of what is literary and respectable and wins awards and gets critical acclaim but nobody actually reads, versus the kind of stuff that I write that is wildly popular and makes piles of money but gets sneered at by the literati elite. This also relates directly to the crap that is foisted on kids in school in the guise of an English education.

Worst book for me was the Scarlet Letter. I almost became illiterate after being forced to read that piece of crap. Suffer. Suffer. Suffer. More suffering. Oooh, look, suffering. Tedium. Bored. Suffer. Oh, now let&#8217;s make her horrible child a bad analogy. Didn&#8217;t see that coming. Oh, please is it almost over? I can barely read through the tears of boredom. Please let it be over soon. Suffer. Whine. Suffer. Everybody dies. The End


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2011)

I was forced to read To Kill a Mockingbird in sixth grade. I hated it. I read very fast, so, my teacher did not believe me when I told her I was done and when I aced the test she gave me on it, accused me of cheating. One man's classic, is another man's toilet paper.


----------

